# Is it worth to try to use Canon FD Lenses with EOS system ?



## surapon (Sep 23, 2013)

Dear Friends
I am Canon Fan/ user since 1954, My First Canon Camera = FT-QL, and until 1999, I have 6 more Canon Camera Bodies, And 7 Canon FD Lenses.
The Question that = The FD Lenses are worth to use with my EOS system with the Cheap Adapter( $ 35 US Dollars ) ?.
Yes, I have 24 Canon/ Sigma/ Tamron Lenses ( include 8 Canon " L " Lenses).
Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/Albinar-Mount-Adapter-Canon-Infinity/dp/B001D8X72G


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 23, 2013)

I couldn't tell you which lenses are worth keeping but a seller on eBay called Edmika makes FD to EF adapters that have a chip to report AF data.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 23, 2013)

Ed Mika frequently posts on this site, and manufactures high end adapters that work well. Generally, its the high end FD and FL lenses that are worth using a adapter with, not the run of the mill low end consumer varieties.
The good lenses are hard to find, and cost quite a bit more.


----------



## Sella174 (Sep 23, 2013)

Short answer: No.

Long answer: Yes. FD lenses are great for static macro work, as the EF adapter (the glassless one) acts as an extension tube; they're also pretty nifty on mirrorless, as the aperture can be set (the diaphragm closed) before focusing, and metering is (usually) correct - basically WYSIWYG.


----------



## Menace (Sep 24, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Ed Mika frequently posts on this site, and manufactures high end adapters that work well. Generally, its the high end FD and FL lenses that are worth using a adapter with, not the run of the mill low end consumer varieties.
> The good lenses are hard to find, and cost quite a bit more.



+1

Have a look at your high end FD lenses and work out what these lenses would bring to your photography that your EF lenses esp 'L' are not giving you at present. 

If the likely benefit is considerable then do invest in the high end adaptor otherwise get the cheaper $35 one and have a play and see what results you get.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 24, 2013)

Apparently work very well adapted to the m, as there isn't the need for optical infinity correction.

Load your M with magic lantern and you are possibly laughing.

Don't have an M, maybe not worth the hassle.


----------



## surapon (Sep 24, 2013)

Thank you, Sir, to all of my Friends.
Thank you for your great Comments. No, After I took the Photos of theses Old FD. Lenses, And I look in more details of each Lens. No - Not have a great Quality as my present " L " Lens, Only one that might be Good = FD 50mm 1.4, That Glass still clear and beautiful after 35 years.
But I already have Sigma 50 mm. F/ 1.4 for bigger glass Lens.
But, From Time to time, I still use these 35 mm. Film Cameras, and I still have 12 Rolls of Ilford HP5 400. 36 exp. date: nov. 2003----And 8 rolls of Kodak Portra 800, exp 04/ 2005 in my Office refrigirator.
Thanks again for the great Ideas.
Surapon


----------



## Robert Welch (Sep 24, 2013)

There is one advantage with the FD lenses is the manual focus control is easier to use, this is an advantage for videographers. If the AF isn't good enough for a videographer to use on a particular body, then the use of manual focus lenses with an adapter is preferred by a lot of videographers.


----------



## surapon (Sep 24, 2013)

Robert Welch said:


> There is one advantage with the FD lenses is the manual focus control is easier to use, this is an advantage for videographers. If the AF isn't good enough for a videographer to use on a particular body, then the use of manual focus lenses with an adapter is preferred by a lot of videographers.



Thank you, Sir, Robert
That are a great Idea to use FD Lenses with Manual focus in Video Mode.
Thanks, I will try.
Surapon


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Sep 25, 2013)

If the picture you posted are the FD lenses you have, then I'd answer no. If you have the FD longer L lenses,
then the answer may be "yes". The macro suggestions are valid, but it's tough to beat the 100 EF macro.


----------



## surapon (Sep 27, 2013)

dickgrafixstop said:


> If the picture you posted are the FD lenses you have, then I'd answer no. If you have the FD longer L lenses,
> then the answer may be "yes". The macro suggestions are valid, but it's tough to beat the 100 EF macro.



Thank you, Sir Dear Dickgrafixstop.
I agree with you, All the Lens that I Have " FD " lens = Cheap and soso quality any ways, = When I was youn = No money, but have alot of Free Time.
3 years ago, Before I buy Canon EF 600 mm. I look in to Canon FD 600 mm . too, So cheap and great Lens, But I make decision to buy the New EF 600 mm for my Birds Photography.
Thanks you, Sir.
Surapon

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-FD-600mm-F-4-5-Lens-w-2x-A-Extender-EX-/300939038878?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item46115d509e


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 27, 2013)

i've been using a 600F4.5 FD lens with edmika adapter for ages now its pretty decent, tough to handhold though...


----------



## surapon (Sep 27, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> i've been using a 600F4.5 FD lens with edmika adapter for ages now its pretty decent, tough to handhold though...



Thank you, Sir, Dear wickidwombat .
Yes, One of my Friend who own the Biggest Camera shop in my city tell me so, But I am not good in Guess Work--That why, I buy New EF 600 from him.
Yes, He is a great man and I buy every Camera equipment from hos store, By I check the price at BH. first, and he beat BH for 2-5%.
Thanks again.
Surapon


----------



## photonius (Sep 27, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dear Friends
> I am Canon Fan/ user since 1954, My First Canon Camera = FT-QL, and until 1999, I have 6 more Canon Camera Bodies, And 7 Canon FD Lenses.
> The Question that = The FD Lenses are worth to use with my EOS system with the Cheap Adapter( $ 35 US Dollars ) ?.
> Yes, I have 24 Canon/ Sigma/ Tamron Lenses ( include 8 Canon " L " Lenses).
> ...



Even though you got some answers, the no was not made quite obvious:

The FD lenses have a mount flange distance of 42mm, which is shorter than the mount distance of EOS with 44mm. That means, in order to put an FD lens on an EOS body, you need an adapter with a glass element in it so that infinity focus can be maintained. This adapter works a little like a teleconverter. These are the cheap adapters you can find on ebay. They are not high quality, if you use your FD lenses with them, an 50mm F1.4 wide open will have very poor quality. A link to a test by bob atkins is found here:
http://photonius.wikispaces.com/Canon+FD+and+EF-S+adaptations
Some solutions:
1) As pointed out, you can use an adapter without glass, which works fine for macro etc, so it's like using your macro lens in the good old all manual focus days.
2) Ed Mika: He makes adapters for some long FD lenses, which can focus past infinity, so it works. Ed Mika also makes conversion kits, i.e. you take your lens, remove the the FD mount, and put on an EOS mount. It works only with a select set of lenses. Links to Ed mika are found in the above link, but he posted also here.
3) EOS-M. The mirror less cameras have much shorter flange distance. The EOS-M for example is only 18mm. That means it's easy to make a glass-less tube adapter for FD lenses. So you can use them with no problem.

Consumer FD glass is hardly worth using, since inexpensive modern kit lenses, e.g. 18-55 IS etc., are probably better. But anything you can use with a simple glass-less adapter should work like in the old days. The more expensive lenses (L), macros, even the 50mm f1.4 should be fine.


----------



## surapon (Sep 27, 2013)

photonius said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friends
> ...



Thank you, Sir Dear photonius.
Wow, I learn some thing new to day, Thanksss.
Now, I already make my mind, Just use the old FD lens with my 5 Old cameras, And Just use My EF lens with modern EOS Cameras.
Thanks again.
Surapon


----------

